# Anyone living aboard in Charleston, SC?



## SirRealism (Mar 3, 2010)

This is rather late notice, but I'm planning a quick trip to Charleston, SC on 12/27 and 12/28. I was curious if there are any liveaboards in the area who would be interested in getting together for a cup of coffee or a beer. I'm considering moving from the midwest at some point -- possibly living aboard -- and I'd like to get a little insight into the area and the liveaboard situation.


----------



## BigDuece (Jun 17, 2010)

*Charleston, SC*

I cannot speak about the liveaboard situation there, but Charleston is one of our favorite places to visit and we've thought seriously about retiring there. Another very nice place that you might want to checkout while you're in SC is Beaufort. It is just a short ride south of Charleston and will be well worth your time to visit. Beaufort, SC is actually my #1 choice.

Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## SirRealism (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check out Beaufort on my way south.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We spent about 3 weeks on the way down the coast and a month on the way back up in Charleston. It's one of our favorite all time places. With regards to living aboard, there are really only four quality marina. We found a lot of liveaboards at the Charleston City Marina on the Ashley River. If your mast is under 56' (maybe a little more room at low tide) you can stay at the Ashley Marina. Both of these facilities had a number of liveaboards. On the Cooper River side you have the Charleston Harbor Marina (we stayed a couple of days here and didn't love it, but there are plenty that do - plus it's across the river from Charleston proper) and well upstream is the Cooper River Marina (a city owned facility). All of these marinas have good quality floating docks, bathrooms, showers, laundry, etc. and allow liveaboards. The Ashley River marinas are close to bus service. None of the marinas are within walking distance of a grocery store. There are other marinas around, but these are the Charleston proper ones.

Alternatives are Georgetown to the north and several places to the south.


----------



## SirRealism (Mar 3, 2010)

labatt: It was very interesting talking with the staff at each of the marinas. Harbor Resort (Mt. Pleasant) said that each marina had some sort of quota mandated, and that they were at their capacity (6 liveaboards). Ashley said they are at capacity, as well, but they seemed to imply that it was more a matter of resources. I'm sure it depends on whom you talk to. But City Marina was very welcoming. Too bad that the grocery stores are so far away... but if you need a Gucci watch, you're set!

BD: thanks for the tip on Beaufort. I wish I had had more time to explore... it was a great little town.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The City Marina is where we spent most of our time, except for when we were at Pierside Boatworks - a most excellent facility to get work done in Charleston (and for DIY). The marina is right next to the public anchorage and you get to see a lot of transients coming through (i.e. nice place to meet people). The City Marina is actually looking to expand and has just gone through the initial motions for approvals. Their facilities are nice and clean and we especially loved the showers - each one was its own separate room. They also have a "free" shuttle (I quote free since they usually expect a tip) that will drive you certain places (including grocery stores and West Marine). I think Ashley has one too. Just make sure you're on the inside of any slip area if you go there as the river can get somewhat nasty when the weather kicks up. Also, don't let them put you on the Megadock as it's a real hike to get to shore from there. I do wish they had a lounge area. Lastly, there is a parking lot that you can get a (pay) permit for if you have a car. It's a pretty good spot and a pretty good facility - just expensive for transients.


----------

